# Just a Political Question for the Membership



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

There is NO way I'm the only one on here that dreads this time of year, when the political candidates inundate us with campaign ads, many of them (in this state) for lefties who can't stand anyone with even moderate beliefs.

And is it just me, but do many candidates seem to say, "I'm a victim. I earned your vote because of my terrible life."

"I was raised by a single drug addicted mother who often beat our cat, until we were forced to eat it one night. I wore a pillowcase for clothing until I turned 12 when I fished a dress/pair of pants out of a dumpster. Then I studied hard and attended Northeastern University on a full scholarship (student loans Joe Biden will forgive) and graduated. Now, I want to be your....*___* (fill in the blank) and you owe me that job.

And God forgive me, I'm not a New Hampshire resident, but I am tempted to register there, just to vote AGAINST MAGGIE HASSEN. I've grown to HATE that woman. I don't WANT to, but I'm so damn sick of her ads*. I'm terrified I'll have a seizure at some point, especially with her new ads, where she explains, "Why she does the work."

Just venting and wondering if I'm alone here.

NIXON'S THE ONE! I LIKE IKE!

*At first, seeing them so much was my own fault because I'm a big fan of NH Chronicle (Good show, but Fritz Wetherbee is the BALLS) so I got the NH ads. But now that creep is showing her ads on BOSTON stations, simply because many in Southern NH watch them. DAMN HER!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

My great hatred this season Gail Huff Brown. I can tune out Maggie, but for some reason I always see Gail's ads. I can't wait until it's over and the only time I watch live tv is when the morning news is on. Do yourself a favor and DVR chronicle or mute it for the first 5 minutes and then you can fast forward through the commercials. That's what I do for the evening news so I don't get annoyed when I'm trying to wind down for the day.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

I wish I lived on the Cape. Former MSP LT Darralyn Heywood is running for State Senate. 
She's straightforward and honest.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

HistoryHound said:


> My great hatred this season Gail Huff Brown. I can tune out Maggie, but for some reason I always see Gail's ads. I can't wait until it's over and the only time I watch live tv is when the morning news is on. Do yourself a favor and DVR chronicle or mute it for the first 5 minutes and then you can fast forward through the commercials. That's what I do for the evening news so I don't get annoyed when I'm trying to wind down for the day.


It's a long story with my TV/Roku, for some reason I can't ff without losing the signal or it freezing. Ever since the town's Electric Company sold it's internet service to Xfinity, it's worked lousy, but ONLY on the living room TV. But I DO record it and watch it later. The MUTE button is a blessing.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> It's a long story with my TV/Roku, for some reason I can't ff without losing the signal or it freezing. Ever since the town's Electric Company sold it's internet service to Xfinity, it's worked lousy, but ONLY on the living room TV. But I DO record it and watch it later. The MUTE button is a blessing.


Xfinity is terrible. We had a choice when we lived in Mass between Comcast and FIOS. Verizon was by far a better service, but I don't think we'll ever get the option here. Something about they had a contract with the state and had to back out because a couple of towns wouldn't let them run lines so they had to break the contract and are now barred from offering FIOS in NH for the foreseeable future. Doesn't make a lot of sense to me, but that's the way they explained it. We now have the option to go with Fidium for internet and either staying with Xfinity for cable or streaming. I'm strongly considering making the switch. My only concern is that my daughter works from my house so I can watch the baby while she's with clients and I don't want to deal with it if she has issues. I suppose if I'm going to do it, I should give it a try before she gets back to a full telehealth caseload.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Sooty said:


> I wish I lived on the Cape. Former MSP LT Darralyn Heywood is running for State Senate.
> She's straightforward and honest.


Retired MSP Sergeant Tim Whelan is also running for Barnstable County Sheriff.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Sorry I missed this Jim. But now we can all rest a little, although I still can't fully escape MSNBC and CNN and "The Donald" never-ending saga of BS. Some of my family have that crap on at times. Personally can't stand hearing about "Him" morning, noon, and evening. Besides that, at least we have the House and a Supreme Court as a check and balance.................


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I don’t watch any news three weeks before or after an election.


----------

